# Brute Riders



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

What was your four wheeler before you got a Brute?


Mine was a 93 Honda 300 2wd.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

the Kodiak in my sig... now it's the wife's... my buddy bought a Brute and I rode it once, and was hooked on all that power... LOL... the Kodiak is just a little turd when it comes to power, but it will go anywhere you point it! 

the one on the front of the trailer..


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rancher 350 and king 700


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

gpinjason i miss the power from the brute and that 300 will go anywhere too.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

98 Yamaha Blaster
01 Honda 400 EX
03 Yamaha Raptor
05 Kawasaki Brute Force
08 Kawasaki Brute Force


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris Xpedition 425... Odly enough  :bigok:


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

Haha


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Downsized from a 99 TJ on 33's....miss it badly. bought it new in 99 for 15k sold it in 2005 for 15.5K- it was that nice....wife called it the "other women."


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I had a 2000 scrambler. Hate the 4x4 system and fixed it more then i do the brute.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> Downsized from a 99 TJ on 33's....miss it badly. bought it new in 99 for 15k sold it in 2005 for 15.5K- it was that nice....wife called it the "other women."


I aint gettin rid of my Jeep... LOL.. I bought the wheelers to kill the wheelin urge between Jeep trips...


----------



## jp6095 (Dec 23, 2009)

1999 Polaris Xplorer 300 4X4. It was a two stroke.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

03 Yamaha 350 Wolverine. For a few days in December 05 when I got the Brute, they both were in the shop.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

2007 yamaha 700 griz and 2007 500 hoonda rubicon


----------



## Kawasaki Man (Oct 15, 2010)

a 2x4 420 rancher and a 4x4 300 fourtrax


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

06 rancher 350 es 4x4


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> 03 Yamaha 350 Wolverine. For a few days in December 05 when I got the Brute, they both were in the shop.



I had a 96 Wolvy, they're fun.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

05 arctic cat 400 le 4x4 and rest before were sport 4wheelers


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

07 honda foreman 4x4. Loved that bike, just wrapped it around a tree going bout 25....no injuries except for the bike....it was a total loss!!


----------



## Big Brute Force (Mar 4, 2010)

How bads the bike hurt?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

That bike was $19 shy of being totaled. Insurance co decided to repair it. ONLY the motor was able to be salvaged. Basically a new bike minus the motor when I got it back.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

650 rincon miss the super soft ride but the brute isnt all that bad the power more than makes up for it


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

2004 or 2006 yamaha bruin 350 4x4. I loved that bike before I started treating it like crap


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

99 Yamaha Big Bear 350 4x4...still have it and is more dependable than ever. It is one hell of a work horse and only thing thats been replaced are wheel bearings. Both the Brute 650i and Big Bear when its 20 below will start within 1 1/2 cranks of the motor!!!

Yamaha and Kawasaki = dependability
These are great machines


----------



## mudderbuddie (Oct 14, 2010)

I have a kawi 360 2003 that just finally brock the crank. It did everything i asked it too, now i should have my 750 brute by 11/13/10 red. And me and mimb have lots of plans for it. I also have a 2002 jeep wrangle i love as well.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Mine was a recon lol, 250 to 750 was a nice power gain


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

They are in the sig.


----------

